# Predator Fury pic's



## creni guy (Jan 26, 2005)

Here are a couple of pic's of some slantnosed gars I used to have taking down a goldfish. Seeing these photo's sort of makes me regret giving them away









Hope you enjoy them. Let me know what you think.


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Wow they are taking down some good sized golds!


----------



## tigger (Mar 19, 2004)

cool fish. taking down feeders that big makes me think they would grow to be monsters


----------



## Sheppard (Jul 8, 2004)

and you gor rid of them why?!!!

Very Nice Fish


----------



## jan (Apr 24, 2004)

Very impressive pics, great work







That goldfish is almost bigger than the gars


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

They are cool. Of course we have to point out that goldfish are not necessarily the best live foods. But hujeta gars are awesome!

Best viewed in Pics section.... moving....


----------



## SLANTED (Dec 7, 2003)

Nice Hujetas. One of the most prolific eaters that I have seen.


----------



## Vampor (Feb 15, 2003)

looks awsome, they got hujeta in my lfs, i really want one but im going to get a couple of discus instead









what did you replace them with?


----------



## Ries (Mar 20, 2004)

jeh cool fich :nod:


----------



## channafreak (Mar 27, 2004)

LOL..... he gave them to me then I sold them to my LFS for $3 each. AHAHHAHA
I still got my $6 coupon too fool!


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

dam those look cool


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

I'm guessing he got pike cichlids from his name...


----------



## channafreak (Mar 27, 2004)

acestro said:


> I'm guessing he got pike cichlids from his name...
> [snapback]866370[/snapback]​


You got it. In fact it will be the next oddball ID. Ill get a photo tonight.


----------



## creni guy (Jan 26, 2005)

Thanks for the comments!

Yeah they were some cool fish. I know that a any fish should not have a diet consisting solely of other fish. However, in the wild I have read that a hujeta's diet is for the most part comprised solely of fish. Anyway, they would only eat feeders and the occasional night crawler. I did give them away though and Acestro is right on, my facination with the hujetas was replace with pike cichlids, They have a more diverse range of behavior. The gars were hella cool at first but they are really only active when they are feeding. the rest of the time they just hover at the surface doing nothing.

Acestro did you mention something about best viewed at picture section, should I have posted this thread there?


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

hows the jaw strength on those? can they snap one of them goldfish in half?


----------



## Littlekurt39 (Jan 26, 2005)

Hey, i am looking to start a Pred tank and i really like the look of those fish...Are those the same fish that are in that movie that take out a large guppy? I think in the video they were called beneslex fish or something? The one where they showed the instant replay and stuff? If so they are super Fast!!

I am planning on getting a 55 gal or 75 gal tank, would this be enough room for 2 or so of these fish?

Also what is the price range on these things? Can u buy them online?

Do they like to have a current jet installed?

Are they aggressive toward each other?

Do they uproot any plants installed?

Are they illegal in any states?









Thanks
-Littlekurt


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Not Belonesox, only superficially look the same. Hujeta gars are of the genus Ctenolucius, illegal in a few states (not many).

A little aggressive to each other. Creni didn't keep them long enough, they actually do more besides hover and eat. Acestros are the fish that only do that!









Filo, take your thirst for bloodshed elsewhere, these are amongst the more efficient characins that eat food whole.


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

bloodthirst? who made the thread of them eating goldfish...wow.


----------



## redbellypacu (Sep 21, 2003)

sweet fish


----------



## User (May 31, 2004)

Very cool photos, might have to check on a few of those.









*Anti-Filo sentiment* is at a all time high.


----------



## Littlekurt39 (Jan 26, 2005)

Do alot of online fish stores carry and sell these? i tried looking for a little while and i couldnt find any....maybe i am searching for the wrong name or something????

Any help??









Thanks
-littlekurt


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

User said:


> Very cool photos, might have to check on a few of those.:nod:
> 
> *Anti-Filo sentiment* is at a all time high.
> 
> ...


Yeah, it is. Have to thank those who came before (Lu, Peacock, etc.) for that.

Eating whole isn't bloody, that's all I was saying. Relax Filo.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Littlekurt39 said:


> Do alot of online fish stores carry and sell these? i tried looking for a little while and i couldnt find any....maybe i am searching for the wrong name or something????
> 
> Any help??
> 
> ...


Just search "Hujeta gar" or Ctenolucius hujeta or freshwater barracuda (this name applies to at least 10 different things, however) or silver pike or....


----------



## shaft (Jul 2, 2004)

I picked up a hujeta that was labeled as a freshwater barracuda at my lfs a month ago. It's a really cool fish, mostly because it's one of the few fish I have that eats pellets. Pretty funny to watch the hujeta hunt down the pellets and strike at them with killer speed and accuracy. Btw, mine gets along with all of its tankmates.


----------



## elduro (Apr 9, 2004)

Nice photos man!


----------



## creni guy (Jan 26, 2005)

For those interested in Hujetas I'd also check out the striped gar. Closely related to the slantnosed gars I have posted here, and are just as common to find where I live, Alaska, but I think they look cooler.

In addition to acestro's list another name the slantnosed gar is often refered to as is the pike characin. Happy hunting.


----------



## remyo (Aug 26, 2004)

look,s cool


----------

